# Paint mare-the TRUTH



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

She's beautiful, muscle would help her out alot.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie!
The first thing that stands out to me are her feet - someone has trimmed them to be like a Thoroughbred racer's feet, which is not good. Talk to your farrier (or shop around for a farrier) that will bring the toe back and grow the heel out. 
She's a tad sickle-hocked. Is that her natural tail? If so I'm supremely jealous. Her shoulder is a bit small compared to her hindquarter, but it looks to have a nice angle. Unfortunately with the photo angles it's hard to discern much... standing her up square and taking a photo side-on would be the best to get a critique from.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

other than her feet which look a lil long (easy fix) i think she lovely and will be a knock out with a lil more muscle on her xx


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She is a pretty thing but she needs muscle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Her heels are low and toes are long and she also looks puffy on the lower half of her legs, especially the RF. Coudl be from the strain of her hoof angle??


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd definitely get those feet fixed ASAP but other than that she looks fine. What are you going to be using her for? Is she registered? I'd love to know her breeding if she is. And I think the pawprints are really cute.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She looks pretty decent over all...course these pics aren't 'the best' to judge from; a front, rear, and actual side shot with her head foward, would be extremely helpful. 

the thing that really jumped out at me was her feet; she is long in the toe and low in the heel. Because of this she really seems to stand under her self, probably to take some of the pressure off her toes. 

She could use a bit more weight and muscling through out. 

I love her tail  Lol!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with everyone. Get her feet fixed, get her a topline, and you've got a **** purdy horse!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Shes a cutie. Agreed on the feet 
I would love to see what she would look like being ridden. What do you want to do with her?


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful horse! I agree with everyone else: feet and muscle.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree a little sickle hocked, and her neck seems thin, of course I prefer a thicker neck. And toe brought back and let some heel grow. 

Usually the paw prints mean they are homozygous Tobiano or black (black base), cant remember which one. (It doesnt always mean that, but is more likely)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my god, that looks just like my Quincy girl I sold a few years ago! Too funny, she had paw prints like that too 

Anyway, for a Tobiano she's very pretty. I do agree with everyone else though, that she needs muscle and something done to her feet.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

KrystaLake said:


> I agree a little sickle hocked, and her neck seems thin, of course I prefer a thicker neck. And toe brought back and let some heel grow.
> 
> Usually the paw prints mean they are homozygous Tobiano or black (black base), cant remember which one. (It doesnt always mean that, but is more likely)


The paw printing is considered a standard indication that a horse is homozygous for tobiano. Which means she will always produce tobiano foals. I'm not sure if they've encountered instances where the paw printing DOESN'T mean that, but as for as I've researched, it's something only seen on homozygous tobianos.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Whoa, very nice. I think everyone else covered what I was about to say.. She looks very slim - not your typical "paint" IMHO, so I guess she is is going to be used for English riding? Very pretty, just get those feet trimmed & that horsey muscled!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The truth ?????

Starting from the front.

I like the head. This is the best part of her.

She has a short length of shoulder and that shortness is what has caused the neck to have little shape. There is little change in thickness from the shoulder to the throatlatch and as a result the throatlatch is thick and the tie into the chest is weak in its foundation. The short shoulder will also limit the striding of the horse.

I don't like that she stands over her front end and that coupled with the rear legs (as JDI pointed out being sickle hocked) makes her appear to be weak in balance and if I were buying her, I would have a vet check her out.

The point of her shoulder (withers) stands too upright and doesn't really flow into the back but I have seen worse. Following the back which is a decent length the top line falls off the croup and doesn't give you that roundness that allows for the buildup of a stronger hind end. The under line is almost herring gutted but not quite and could be the result of her stance, but also shows lack of good rib spring. The deep body that is what you look for in a well sprung horse is not there so I wonder about her endurance factor.

I agree about the feet and wonder if the horse ever foundered (causing the stance she is exhibiting). This I would look into.

Bottom line, I would not look to this horse as a performance horse but for general riding around should do fine if the areas of concern proved usable.


----------



## MySTAR (Mar 4, 2010)

my summer rescue project. she seems to be bred decent. needs more weight and muscle. vet here tomorrow. feet done tuesday. her pedigree says all performance and halter champ sires. doesn't mean she is. but I figure for trail riding and fun shows she will be fine. good willing mare. I paid a delivery fee and a small amount of cash to get her out of her place. they have 50 horses or so. anyhow will see what vet says in the morning. I ride western, but not looking a 'performance star' thanks for your honesty.


----------



## MySTAR (Mar 4, 2010)

actually western riding, but yes needs some muscle and weight. we're getting there slowly. thanks for your thoughts. vet here tomorrow. I didn't actually pay much for this mare. got her out of a rough spot. I won't be showing anything serious, just trails in the mountains, camping, some funshows locally. just for my therapy ...cheaper than a shrink..haha. thanks for your opion.


----------



## MySTAR (Mar 4, 2010)

yes she has the gene. was tested when she was born. they never registered her. she got 'lost' but we are well on our way. she has added some weight and is very sweet. I love her head, don't like her withers and neck much, and I beleive her stance is not that great. but for trail riding and a few funshows she should be fine. not much money in her. I got her out of a rough spot. thanks so much.


----------



## MeganMafia (Jun 16, 2009)

shes cute...but trim her feet! that looks awful painful

sorry if its been mentioned. i didnt have time to read the other posts.


----------



## MySTAR (Mar 4, 2010)

no problem.. yes it has been an issue. working on on all the tips and suggestions. thankful for the honesty. hoping to see some change in the next few months.. will repost


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

first you need a book on taking conformation pictures if you are going to ask for opinions and get a trained eye looking at them . 

I need to ask some questions: age, height, what has been done with this horse recently, is she broke to ride english or western?

you need a true side view shot not something that is off by 25degree angles. search amazon and find a book on conformation pics.

here is what I see but might be the pics , lighting and your angled shots:

topline: longer back to neck, croup angle too severe, top line needs muscle and you will need to work that in side reins or pessoa rigging, 
might be even structurally downhill but with muscle might improve

legs: camped under in the front..will give a choppy ride possibly
pastern angles are off because her feet are poorly trimmed and incorrect angles to hold this poor gal. More muscle definition in front than back and might give a clue she is using her front end more than engaging her hocks and lower back... check out her lower back to hip and hock area. 
hocks are slightly higher in back compared to knee joints unless she is standing on a sloped surface.

slightly U necked but might be lack of muscle and again has to do with her poorly defined muscle tone but she might also be defensive and hollow when she is under saddle. 
shoulder angle is acceptable depending on what activity you want to do with her. 
she appears to have no wither or is mutton backed but once again may be pic angles. might be a consideration regarding saddle fit. 

I do love her coloring, her tail is beautiful but she might be a bit tenative regarding new issues as she does have a slight "bugging eye"

I'd really be able to give you more if you had a video of her and we could comment on her self carriage and watch her wtc.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

can I take her tail for my pony?:lol:


----------



## bunnyandstar4ever (Apr 4, 2009)

Her feet aren't THAT bad, as I have seen WAY worse, but yeah, she needs a trim. Is she barefoot? She's already got some naturally good conformation, and her colors are really nice, too... At least by what I can tell. I own a Pinto, but I'm not much into color. Care more about the horse's heart, since a horse without a good heart isn't going to do you much good at all.


----------

